

Create an off canvas menu with CSS only - forthehackofit
http://forthehackofit.com/create-an-off-canvas-with-css-only/

======
forthehackofit
Popularized by apps like Facebook on mobile, the off canvas menu allows to
save valuable real screen estate by toggling the navigation into view only
when needed. We will dive and explore one way of achieving the effect using
some overlooked CSS properties.

